# Photo-Op cut out board?



## Smelly-Skelly

Good day everyone

I am looking for ideas, photos etc. for a photo op board made out of plywood and painted so when you stick you head through, it is your head on the boady of say a reaper, ghost, goblin etc. I have seen someone do this type of project before, but can't seem to find the link or project. 

Anyone have information, links, photos, ideas how to build or what to paint etc? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Evil Bob

Here's the one on my site...
http://www.bastardrat.com/2005fridayphoto.html

Which you can have if you want to come by clinton, il and pick it up.


----------



## trishaanne

I stole the idea from Bob and made one for the sign of the times contest. The pictures are there under my entry...somewhere. It was very easy to do and I just added some dripping blood to make it look a little better under the head.


----------



## CartoonMark

Here's an idea I just threw together.
samplehead.jpg picture by cartoonmark - Photobucket


----------



## Front Yard Fright

I have wanted to make something like this for the past couple years...
Just never really have gotten to it quite yet.
There was a website that actually sold cut-outs already made.
They had TONS of great ideas,
I'll try and look em up for ya.
.


----------



## Front Yard Fright

Here's a site with a few good ones:
http://www.party411.com/custom-photo-ops.html#holidays0
Scroll towards the bottom.
Hope this helps!
.


----------



## Smelly-Skelly

Hey Bob

That is the one I was thinking of. I knew I saw it somewhere, must have been on your site. I just organized all 300+ links I have in the Halloween folder, but with that many sometimes you can't find the one you are looking for. Thanks again.


----------



## Head Spook

Bob:

If you are looking to get rid of yours, I'd gladly take it off your hands. I live In Cerro Gordo, IL so I'm not far from you.


----------

